
LG’s battery-powered face mask will “make breathing effortless” - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/lgs-battery-powered-face-mask-will-make-breathing-effortless/
======
notRobot
Personally, as someone who has been wearing N95 masks for _years_ now, I don't
think it makes breathing more difficult, as long as you wear a mask that fits
well.

And even if it _does_ require slightly more effort to breathe, it's definitely
worth the cleaner air you'll be taking in.

~~~
raxxorrax
Well, you cannot say that LG is inflexible to market demands. That there might
be a market is a bit sad. It probably is even counter productive.

Agreed that it doesn't make breathing harder. It is inconvenient if it is too
hot and some masks get wet very quickly from breathing air.

In a large city like most Chinese cities, I would certainly opt for one.

